# Amazon VOD now on XBOX360



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/subst/home/home.html/104-4398649-5617507

Dear Customers,​You can already stream Prime Instant Videos on your Kindle Fire, your PlayStation 3, your Roku, and hundreds of other TVs, Blu-ray players, and set-top boxes. Today, we're excited to announce that the Xbox 360 joins the fold.​
We've also just added a new Watchlist feature, which helps you keep track of the movies and TV episodes you want to view later. You can add favorites and new discoveries to your listâ€"then come back anytime to watch instantly. Try it on your Xbox 360, Kindle Fire, or your browser on PC & Mac ... and Watchlist is coming soon to PlayStation 3 and Roku.
With instant streaming of thousands of movies and TV episodes, Free Two-Day Shipping on millions of items, and over 145,000 Kindle books to borrow for free from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library, Amazon Prime is an outstanding value and remains only $79 a year. Millions of people have already joined Prime. You can sign up for a one-month free trialtoday.
Thanks for being a customer.


----------

